# The Fred Thread



## CorkysMom (Oct 8, 2005)

I decided since I'm gonna show Lexi that Ididn't wanna walk in with just one bunny...so I got a nice buck to showas well.....(or will have, I put 1/2 down on him today and will pick upin a week or 2..dumb finances bein off work! :X ) He is a lil over ayear and a half and has 2 legs already behind him...he's a blue tortand an absolute lover to go with them looks! 

He gets this grumpy old man look that just cracks me up...I got kissesand lots of lovin today..and like Corky he LOVES the belly rubs! 

The breeder I'm getting him from is getting out of it, just doesn'thave time anymore and she had the most points in our state! Very nicelady, said she'd do whatever she could to help me with this and if Ihave questions, call anytime...day or nite! 

Anyway, enough babbling...bring on the pics!


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 8, 2005)

Ok, I am officially taking a trip toIowa! That is the most gorgeous coloring I think I have everseen! I'll be packing my bunny-napping kit...letsee...hmmm...I'll need carriers, food, water, toys...and of course somestealth gear to stay under PGG's radar...

Jen


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 8, 2005)

Oh how utterly ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 8, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote:*


> That is the most gorgeous coloring I think I haveever seen!


Aha...that means I better hide my blue torts too....or send them on to Iowa to be bunnynapped.

He is not only gorgeous - but he looks like he has an awesome personality....

Peg


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 8, 2005)

Uh-oh. Somebunny's gonna be _jealous_! Don't you dare let him take Corky's girl from him! 

He is beautiful. I love the coloring, too. 

Laura


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 8, 2005)

Yes he does have a great personality, he's pretty laid back. 

Of course Corky still gets his g/f, he'll even ride along to shows withher as well! I'd never take his g/f away.....that'd be so mean andunfair!!!!


----------



## ariel (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh PGG I feel like I could just put my hand right through my screen andpet his little head, he is fantastic! Love the colour of him, what abeauty!!

Hey Jen, you could probably try wrapping yourself up in aluminium foilto get under PGGs' radar, hopefully she is a heavy sleeper and won'thera you coming LOL


----------



## ariel (Oct 9, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote:*


> He is a lil over a year and a half and has 2 legs already behind him...



Ok Pardon my ignorance but what do you mean by he has 2 legs behind him???
and please don't laugh.

I'm sittin' here thinking well ahhh yeah of course he has 2 legs behindjust like he has 2 legs in front. Then I realised ok she isn't talkingabout that , so what is it that it means???


----------



## Anneliese (Oct 9, 2005)

awww Fred is absoloutly adorable! I love his little face !


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 9, 2005)

*ariel wrote:*


> *PuterGeekGirl wrote:*
> 
> 
> > He is alil over a year and a half and has 2 legs already behind him...
> ...



It made me chuckle, just cuz the first time I heard that I was also like WHAT? 

It is a show term, my understanding is that means he has won 2 best ofbreeds in showing. If I'm incorrect, hopefully someone thatknows more will correct me...as I'm just getting into the world ofshowing myself. I've heard 2 different things, one was that when hegets 3 he'll be a grand champion, in another place I heard it takes4...but either way, he's on his way!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 9, 2005)

*ariel wrote: *


> Ok Pardon my ignorance but what do you mean by he has 2 legs behind him???
> and please don't laugh.
> 
> I'm sittin' here thinking well ahhh yeah of course he has 2 legs behindjust like he has 2 legs in front. Then I realised ok she isn't talkingabout that , so what is it that it means???



:laugh:I'm sorry but I just saw myself in that comment! Notnow but before I understood it had to do with showing, that soundsexactly like something I'd say.

This is what I found since I don't know what it is exactly...

*Leg *- a leg isearned by winning in an ARBA-sanctioned show as long as there are threeexhibitors and five rabbits competing for the win. Forexample, first place in a class of five or more bunnies showed by threeor more different exhibitors would earn a leg. For classeswithout enough exhibitors and/or bunnies, it may be possible to earn aleg by winning BOSV (if there are sufficient numbers of the related sexin the variety), BOV (if there are sufficient numbers in the entirevariety), BOS (if there are sufficient number in the related sex of thebreed) or BOB (if there are sufficient numbers in the entirebreed). A rabbit may only earn one leg per judging

_(__[url]http://www.thenaturetrail.com/Rabbit-Terms-Glossary.htm_[/url]_)_

P.S.- I'm not laughin at you, it's a very good question andI'm sure lots of people don't know it. It took me a long time to findout what it was.


----------



## ariel (Oct 9, 2005)

* PGG* Thanks for clearing that up, I am glad I'm notthe only one who thought it was strange to hear for the first time. Andof course Fred is well on his way just look at that cute bugger! howcould he not be!! :hearts:

* MBB* I said NO laughing and look at you -----&gt;:laugh:Ahhhhh see I knew there was a reason I liked you,,,, ya just like meLOL:foreheadsmack:

No need to apologise MBB I can handle being ridiculed and laughed at.

Seriously no harm done, I laughed when I seen that goofy thing laughingin your post. It just sounded like a dumb question but I had to askwhat it meant LOL


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 9, 2005)

Could you imagine one of us at a show with ourrabbits and someone asks how many legs our rabbit has and we answerwith 4?:laugh:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 9, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote:*


> Of course Corky still gets his g/f, he'll even ride along toshows with her as well! I'd never take his g/f away.....that'd be somean and unfair!!!!


I know you wouldn't do that to him. I have such a soft spotfor Corky, especially after seeing how blissful he looks withLexi. I hope she doesn't break his little heart! Helooks completely in love with her.

Laura


----------



## ariel (Oct 9, 2005)

:laugh: And we would be kicked out when they found out we had none LOL.
Well we could of pleaded ignorance LOL

Who knows we could of been :blueribbon:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 9, 2005)

I guess I should mention that Fed is GORGEOUS! I'm not one for torts but he's a cutie! 

_*Adds to bunny napping list*_ :angel:


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 9, 2005)

*Laura wrote:*


> *PuterGeekGirl wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ofcourse Corky still gets his g/f, he'll even ride along to shows withher as well! I'd never take his g/f away.....that'd be so mean andunfair!!!!
> ...


Oh I don't think she will...it seems to go both ways...if hemoves she seeks him out and she grooms him as well. Toniteshe moved in with him, so they are officially 'living in sin' now...


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 9, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote:*


> Tonite she moved in with him, so they are officially 'livingin sin' now...


Hee hee! How cute!

Corky and Lexi, sittin' in a tree, K-I-S-S-I-N-G!


----------



## ariel (Oct 9, 2005)

*Laura wrote:*


> *PuterGeekGirl wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Toniteshe moved in with him, so they are officially 'living in sin' now...
> ...



:foreheadsmack:You two are worse than MBB and I over the show thing,least we not making fun of the bunnies just ourselves

I do agree it sounded cute though LOL


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 9, 2005)

Ariel, did you see the "Lovebirds" thread with Corky and Lexi? It's just too cute to handle. 

PGG, I'm sorry I keep talking about Corky in your "Fred Thread", but I just love that boy!

Laura


----------



## ariel (Oct 9, 2005)

I just went and looked then and they ARE beautiful absolutely beautiful together.

:love:


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 9, 2005)

No worries at all Laura, I'm a bit partialmyself...I could have 100 buns and he'd still be my"baby"...afterhaving beento h3ll and backtogether....its just the way it is! He's the bunny of my heart!


----------



## bluebird (Oct 9, 2005)

Very cute,I hope you win many more shows.bluebird


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 9, 2005)

He is a smashing bunny !!!!


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks!! After talking with Pamnock a bit, I'm even more pumped about this lil sweetie!!!!!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 9, 2005)

hey hey ! whattaya doin giving a bunny the same name as mine! 

he is beyond adorable PGG!

i hope he and lexi kick all the other bunnies butts in show!


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry FM, he was already named.....I thought of you at the time....


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 10, 2005)

:love:I am soooo adding allyour bunns to my Bunny Nap list. They are all so cute. Fred isgorgeous. What a sweet lookin punkin.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 10, 2005)

**Adds Fred to bunnynapping list

**Packs up bunnynapping equipement

**Goes to JoAnn Fabrics to buy material to make a "Fred" look-a-like doll

**Buys bus ticket to Iowa







I just love his pouty face! :inlove:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 10, 2005)

You DO realize, 






This Mean WAR!

I'm pullin out the big guns for this little one. It's onething for you to want to keep Corky and his new Bride together, but youwent too far when you posted Fred!











-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm soexcited to add him to my crew...he's gonna be so much fun to have, ANDto show! I'm real excited about showing him and Lexi!

Don't ya just love that grumpy old man look?


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 10, 2005)

I give up!

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 10, 2005)

Guess I better not mention (in case you missedit in the other thread) that the lovebuns are now living in sin andgetting along very well...as of this moment they are cuddling on theirshelf. 

Oh and Fred got high reviews from pamnock as well.....


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 10, 2005)

You asked for it...PGG....Here it comes!





-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 10, 2005)

:shock2:I'm sure not feelin much :hug:......... 



but it was....:laugh:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 10, 2005)

I love you, but am stillmad at you for not giving me what I want. 





-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 10, 2005)

But..but...you have that gorgeous unusual colored lop of your own in Miss Fauna...now you need mine TOO??????


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 10, 2005)

YES!!


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 10, 2005)

At least your honest... 

but ya still ain't gettin em.....


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 10, 2005)

Well I guess I can have Fauna then... :angel:


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 10, 2005)

w000h0000!!!!! Found out about some $ we weren't expecting coming in...SOOOOO



I'm goin to pick up Fred tonite!!!!!!!!!!!



Scratch that.....I forgot to hit send....

He's HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 10, 2005)

OOOOHHHHHHH!!!! How exciting!!!

:happybunny:

Can't wait to see more pics!

Laura


----------



## nose_twitch (Oct 10, 2005)

That is such a precious baby. :inlove:

What do you call that coloring? I'm curious because my rabbitis the exact same color, and I don't know what to call it?Brown? (Sorry if this is a stupid question.)


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 10, 2005)

He is considered a blue tort....


----------



## nose_twitch (Oct 10, 2005)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 10, 2005)

The Homcoming....

Well, he did wonderful on the ride home, even snoozed a bit and I gotsome kisses....He is SUCH a sweetie....he's even eaten a bit already! 







Hmm....can't say I've ever seen this before....






Time to check out the new digs....






Oh for the love of gawd, would you please STOP with that flashy thing?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh God....:faint:


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 11, 2005)

Hmm...have a feeling I need to set up a Carolyn proof security system!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 11, 2005)

Want to borrow Mocha? :wink:


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 11, 2005)

:laugh:Might not be a bad idea!!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 11, 2005)

Look at that face! PLEASE give this boy a craisin! 

He is stunning and I cant wait to see all his winning ribbons.. you getting that trophy shelf ready yet? eheh


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 11, 2005)

i just love this pic. he is gorgeous!


----------



## pamnock (Oct 11, 2005)

What an awesome boy! I'm in love!:inlove: 

Better REALLY beef up that security system!

Pam


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 11, 2005)

Looks like instead of investing in show bunnies,next comes a security system...complete with flashing lights andsirens... Neighbors will LOVE that....they already think I'm the crazybunny lady...   Think it was the harness/leashes and the strollerrides for Corky that really did it.....:laugh:



Fred seems to be settling in nicely...he's eating well and drinkingalso. Went in to visit him and he's a lil nervous about beingpicked up, hopefully time will help that, once he's there tho he's amajor lover, and he LOVES his pets too! What can I say, all the looksand personality to boot wrapped up in a 3.7lb package.  No wonder thebunny nappers are packing! :zoro:

We let him play for a bit last nite and he was in heaven checkingthings out and doing laps in the room, was funny...could tell he's notused to this kind of playtime, specially inside! He's gonna be alot offun.


----------



## holland (Oct 11, 2005)

He is very cute.....I think he would work very well with either of my blue tort does?


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 11, 2005)

OHH...you have blue tort does? I wouldn't mind getting ahold of one at some point!!


----------



## holland (Oct 11, 2005)

I have Dia, and Raya both of which are just verysweet girls. They both should be kindling with in a day ortwo, but we've yet to get any blue tort babies.

www.freewebs.com/jetstream-rabbits


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 11, 2005)

Thats great!!! I checked the otherlinks on your site too, the one for KT doesn't bring anythingup...dnarabbitry has some beautiful buns as well, but wow its hard tolook at that site too long with the backround! LOL. 



Thanks for the links, keep me posted on what colors you end up with!


----------



## holland (Oct 11, 2005)

K&amp;T are doing updates to their site Ibelieve. I talked to them last night and they are puttingalot of their buns up forsale...want to get a new gene poolgoing. DNA is great Ann has been raising hollands for over 20years, and she spends tons of money for her buns. 

There has been a lot of fuss between different people in our area, andwe are trying to get a HLSC up and going again. We have a lotof fun with the bunnies, and I enjoy going to the shows. Mygirls like winning the ribbons. We just got back Sundayevening from the Tulsa State Fair where my oldest daughter won 1stplace SSB, BOG, and BOB with our tort buck Kelley's J J, we didn't haveany does to show as most of them are expecting, and my 6yr old daughterwon 1st place SSD, BOG, and BOB with one of our silver-tipped steelemini lops, and she also won 1st place BSB, BOV, and BOB with our bknblack mini lop. So all in all we had a good time, and are reallyexcited about the new club starting up.


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 11, 2005)

Awesome!!! We are just getting startedin showing, will be showing Fred and Lexi (You can see her in theLovebirds thread).....she's a young one, real sweet and will heopfullydo well. I have ALOT of learning to do...if you have anyreally good holland sites that have helped you with showing orbreeding, I'd love to know what they are!


----------



## holland (Oct 11, 2005)

My favorite site ishttp://www.thenaturetrail.comthat is where I go if I'm looking for anything specific...she has tonsof info. I would also suggest if this is something that youare really interested in pursuing that you join ARBA, and also theHLRSC. HLRSC has a lot of info on their site aswell. I've also joined a couple of holland lop rabbitgroupson yahoo. Islandgems also has a lot of info...but I'mnot sure of the correct address.

I must say we love ourhollands and they are very addictive!As a matter of fact I am going to pick up an otter doe, that is bred,this coming Saturday...that isgoing to be my project, and Ican't wait! 

http://www.hlrsc.com

http://www.arba.net


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 11, 2005)

Already sent in registrations for both those clubs!  

Thanks for the info, I'll check em out. Can't wait to see pics of your new arrivals. 

When we do this, it'll be kept pretty small....I don't wanna end upwith 100 rabbits! LOL...I don't have room! I do already have someonewanting one thats here local when I have a litter!


----------



## holland (Oct 11, 2005)

If and when you do start breeding I hope youhave better luck than what I've had. We haven't had the bestof luck with babies, we are trying a new feed this go round, sohopefully things will be better this fall than they wereinthespring. 

We had a litter of two born last night, out of our tort doe Ginger, andCampo's Odie. Can't wait to see how they turn out!

Good luck!


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 11, 2005)

Can I ask whats went wrong? The breeder I gotFred from is going to help me with anything I need, she told me to callday or nite, she'd rather help and save a life than me feeling like Ican't call...she's an AWESOME lady!


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 11, 2005)

Fred is the sweetest with his little *anger* face. Just want to pinch his little cheeks!!


----------



## holland (Oct 11, 2005)

We've had a lot of enteritis in babies 6wks andyounger, and also a lot of peanuts. I've tried to save the babies withenteritis, but nothing I did seemed to help. That's onereason we switched brands of food over the last several months, and weare feeding tons of hay. Hopefully things will go better thistime.

It's great that you'll have some one there for support.


----------



## Zee (Oct 11, 2005)

All I'm going to say is 

MINE !!!!!
I'm catching the next flight out to Iowa to bunny nap him
*
PuterGeekGirl wrote: *


> Hmm....can't say I've ever seen this before....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 12, 2005)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> Fred is the sweetest with his little *anger* face.




Poor little guy is so Angry because he knows his real home is in Tucker Town, but PGG won't let him out of her sight.

:no:

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Oct 12, 2005)

I'll have to get a photo posted of Fred's "evil twin" who is at our house LOL

Pam


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 12, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> *HoneyPot wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Fred is thesweetest with his little *anger* face.
> ...


How can I??? He already loves me...I get smiles when I rub his tummyand everytime I even go by the bunny room he's right to the door lookinfor lovin!!



Pam-I'd love to see his "evil twin"!!!! Well...as long as your bunny napping list doesn't include a swtich! :shock:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 12, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote:*


> How can I??? He already loves me...I get smiles when I rubhis tummy and everytime I even go by the bunny room he's right to thedoor lookin for lovin!!




Now you sound like Raspberry with thebragging!



-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Oct 12, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote: *


> Pam-I'd love to see his "evil twin"!!!! Well...as long as your bunny napping list doesn't include a swtich! :shock:




Darn! My plot has been foiled 

I've got a bad cold, but I'll try to get a photo next week (attemptingto recover by Friday morning when we leave for the weekend for anothershow). I'm ready for a break!

Pam


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 12, 2005)

I understand Pam...hope you feel better soon...I guess Fred and I aresafe til you are as well.. 

As for YOU Carolyn....now thats NOT very nice!!! :sad::nonono:


----------



## pamnock (Oct 12, 2005)

I snapped a couple quick photos tonight . . .

Here is Fred's evil twin . . .


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 12, 2005)

He's cute!!!!!! Thanks for doing so!

Why is he evil? He sure doesn't look it!


----------



## pamnock (Oct 12, 2005)

Here is the broken Chestnut buck that son Billygot recently . . . I still cannot believe there is an _agouti_Holland Lop in our barn! :shock:


----------



## pamnock (Oct 12, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote: *


> He's cute!!!!!! Thanks for doing so!
> 
> Why is he evil? He sure doesn't look it!




Don't let that innocent face fool you! He bit daughter Stephanie, and she is NOT happy with him 



Pam


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 12, 2005)

OHHH she's a sweetie too!!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 15, 2005)

:waiting:

Well, I've given it some time, and I _*know*_ that By Now, either:

A) You're sick of Fred 

Or 

B) He's sick of You.

So, let's just get this over with and pick a day when I can pick him up.


-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 15, 2005)

LOL @ Carolyn! Girl, you never give up trying, do ya????

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 15, 2005)

:no:


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 15, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> :waiting:
> 
> Well, I've given it some time, and I _*know*_ that By Now, either:
> 
> ...


Ya know...I'm not so sure thats the case... Good try tho...... 

He's still a snuggler...he still loves his new bunny mom!!!! :heart:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 15, 2005)

Carolyn wrote:


> ?
> 
> ?


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 15, 2005)

Sorry.....my son has fallen in love with him as well....you don't wanna hurt HIS feelings now do ya....:sad::bigtears:


----------



## ariel (Oct 15, 2005)

*holland wrote:*


> My favorite site ishttp://www.thenaturetrail.comthat is where I go if I'm looking for anything specific...she has tonsof info.



I went to this site and I seen a rabbit that looks just like Gizmo, except Gizzy is a little lighter.

When I posted about breeds, Pam made the suggestion of lops, and wellfor the past couple of days one of Gizmos' ears is dropping. 


Pam I hope you are feeling better soon.

And I have to throw my 2 cents in, I think Fred is great!! I love hiscolouring, and you don't have to worry I'm not going to bunnynap him, Ihave my hands full enough now LOL 
*****Although I could always get a bunny nanny for them when I am at work ****


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 15, 2005)

PuterGeekGirl wrote:


> Sorry.....my son has fallen in love with him as well....youdon't wanna hurt HIS feelings now do ya....:sad::bigtears:




It wouldn't bother me.

Kids are resilient. Give him an ice cream cone and he'd get over it.

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 15, 2005)

Meh...sorry...he doesn't fall for it that easily...



you are HEARTLESS!!!!!!!!! No wonder you had your own poll!!! :witch:


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 18, 2005)

Well, I think my boy is settling into the"spoiled housebunny" routine quite well. He came in last niteto play on the bed for the first time.....boy was he in heaven...keptcoming over and puddling himself next to me for love andpets......think he's getting the hang of it! :shock:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 18, 2005)

You just had to go there, didn't ya?





How many chains did it take to keep him down and next to you????





-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 18, 2005)

Wow...he seemed to come in and snuggle in the crook of my arm all on his own...hmmm...who'd have thought.....


----------



## Emmy-webby (Oct 18, 2005)

:inlove:

I'm in totally love with Fred.

What a major cutie!!

K&amp;E


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 19, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote:*


> Wow...he seemed to come in and snuggle in the crook of myarm all on his own...hmmm...who'd have thought.....








-Carolyn


----------



##  (Oct 19, 2005)

:laugh:I think I amgetting as big a laugh out of this thread as I amon some of the other silly threads , YouTwo and the ongoing war over Fredis hysterical , I have to keep checkingback every few hours just tosee who said what this time !!!:rofl:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 19, 2005)

Okay, *I WANTFRED*! Fred and Seb would be such great buds!Carolyn has plenty of bunnies and at my house there is noevil CRAB NET! :X

Come to Raspberry sweet little Fred! :angel:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 19, 2005)

She's a WITCH, Fred! Don't Do It, I tell ya!!!





Raspberry just wants to cook you.

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 19, 2005)

Fred has seen the haircut pics of Sebbie and he's VERY scared...he ran from ya Razz...sorry....

As for you Carolyn, He's heard about the crab net....He thinks thatsNOT very nice and has no plans to move to Tucker Town anytime soon. 

He loves his mom, I even got more kisses last nite...and he now has hisown theme song, I'm Blue by Eiffel 65, and he thinks its neat that hismom changed the words a bit to make it apply for thebunny....Lil goofball loved it last nite when Isang it to him! :dunno:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 19, 2005)

STOP TELLING FREDBAD THINGS!!!!

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 19, 2005)

I don't have to tell him, he can see forhimself, he'sa very smart guy....he's read it ALL for himselfand made his OWN judgements.....

I think I'll be pulling his picturesand for SURE posting nomore...there are too many bunny nappers around here and I fear for hissafety!!!!

Come to think of it...I think his breeder emailed...she'd like him back...yeah...yeah...thats it! 


I was hoping this grumpy look just might keep the nappers away!


----------



##  (Oct 19, 2005)

You know why he looksGrumpy PGG , You gave him anegg crate and ablanket to siton,BUT tottally blew off the fact he hasno pillow or snuggy bear .


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 19, 2005)

Egg crate? Oh no dear, only the best for lil boy blue...that there is lambs wool.


----------



##  (Oct 19, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote:*


> Egg crate? Oh no dear, only the best for lil boy blue...thatthere is lambs wool.


ewwwpppppppppssssssssss my bad, BUT he still has no pillow or snuggy bear !


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 19, 2005)

His pillow is in his cage...and due to having akid around and what he was doing to that snugglybear......:shock2:He had to be set aside for specialoccassions! :foreheadsmack:


----------



## FlopsnWills (Oct 19, 2005)

i cant believe how adorable he is. he stilllooks like a young'n! his face is too adorable, i love those hollandand netherland faces.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 19, 2005)

That grumpypicture just looks like he needs some ear tugs, a cheek smoosh and somenose kisses.... WHICH OF COURSE he could get at Raspberry'shouse!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 19, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> That grumpy picture just lookslike he needs some ear tugs, a cheek smoosh and some nose kisses....WHICH OF COURSE he could get at Raspberry's house!




:vomit:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 19, 2005)

Lol. Laura, that is priceless.

I think while you are all planning a Fred napping, I'm gonna sneak away with Corky 

Jan


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 19, 2005)

HEY...them theres REAL fightin words......:zoro:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 19, 2005)

PuterGeekGirl wrote:


> HEY...them theres REAL fightin words......:zoro:



YES They Are!


:gun:

Don't EVEN think I'm going without Corky!


PERIOD .



-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 19, 2005)

OHHHH you know that one is NEVER leavin hismama...we've come thru WAY to much together...and girlfriend ornot...he's STILL my boy! 

:gun:Its about to get ugly!!! :gun:


----------



##  (Oct 19, 2005)

Carolyn, 



I know how to build a very loud alarm system. (think sometype of large explosive a stoplight switch and a 9volt battery)

You can bet bunny napping the fur kids will be very difficult.



By the way I'm Putergeekgirl's husband.



Ray


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 20, 2005)

Well, we learn something new everyday, don't we?

Hello 6unnylov3r. I had no idea you were PGG'shubby. This helps me tremendously! Let's faceit. I'm sure she spends WAAAAYYYY too much time spoiling thebunnies and not nearly enough time puttin the love on you. Ibet you'd get more back massages, more hotmeals,etc. 

The quickest way to a better life for you is to give me Fred, Corky,and Corky's girlfriend.Besides, we all know she'sjust puttin us on with how much Fred is in love with her.

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 20, 2005)

He doesn't realize I can fight my own battles...



:gun: :gun:Carolyn :gun: :gun:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 20, 2005)

Now that's not very nice, PGG!

Here I am just offering to help you have a more happy and loving home and this is how you act?

:no:

Some people just have no sense of gratitude.

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Oct 20, 2005)

When we got Lexi she was cuddling up on me. NowI cant get her to cuddle with me because she's decided PGG is a muchbetter cuddler. Fred loves her to death, and Corky doesnt do anythingexcept eat and sleep if she isnt around.


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 20, 2005)

I think Corky has spread the word that I'm the one to get in good with just in case ya get real sick.... 

That and the fact that the Hollands are my fav breed. 

Sorry Carolyn....not sure what to tell you other than GOOD LUCK.....Howabout this...if something happens to me, I'll will em toya?!?!?! You can be their godmother?


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 20, 2005)

I realize you have to live with PGG, 6unnylov3r,and that's why you have to pretend that she's ALL THAT to my babies,but trust me...they'll forget her in aheartbeat

oncein my Tender Loving Care in Tucker Town.

Besides, taking care of those bunnies and you is far too taxing on her already frail health. 

See, I'm just trying to make sure we All get what we need.





-Carolyn


----------



##  (Oct 20, 2005)

Good try Carolyn. 



We couldnt give up our babies


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 20, 2005)

Oh...Oh....Oh....she just doesn't getit...specially Corky...he gets very depressed when his mom's not aroundas found out recently when I was in the hospital....she just doesn'tget it...:no:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 20, 2005)

I'llBeBack!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Fred!!

:kiss:

I Love You, Baby. :hug:


Love, 
Your _Real_ Mom


----------



## doodle (Oct 27, 2005)

Fred is so totally gorgeous! I love blue torts.


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 27, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Hi Fred!!
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> ...


:laugh:Some people JUST don't get it.......:no:



Thanks Doodle, I just love his unusual color...I have yet to see many as blue as he is!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2005)

PuterGeekGirl
:laugh:?Some people JUST don't get it.......:no:

[/quote]

* * * * * * *


*I Know! 
*
:foreheadsmack:

Don'tcha just hate that???

:no:


-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 27, 2005)

We had cuddle time today...what a puddle that lil Fred is....and a CHATTERING puddle...he loves his cuddle time...


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeaaaa RRRight! :vomit:

And I'm George Washington.

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 27, 2005)

I thought your hair was lookin a lil white!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2005)

You asked for it, PGG.

:rofl:



-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 27, 2005)

I can't help it you set yourself up for that one!!!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 27, 2005)

Carolyn, you're a mess. 

That's not quite fair, is it? 

Laura


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2005)

Laura wrote:


> Carolyn, you're a mess.?
> 
> That's not quite fair.? You're abusing your authority!
> 
> ...




OOOOOkayyyy Princess Proper!

I changed it.

Are ya Happy Now???? 



-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 27, 2005)

:sunshine:


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 27, 2005)

Was still funny....abusing or not....I got alaugh out of it...cuz Carolynsin her "alternate reality"again...sometimes I wonder if she ever really leaves.....:no:


----------



## Zee (Oct 27, 2005)

Na I very much doubt it !!! hehehe*

PuterGeekGirl wrote: *


> Carolynsinher "alternate reality" again...sometimes I wonder if she ever reallyleaves.....:no:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2005)

Alice wondered the same thing when she followed the White Rabbit.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2005)

Zee wrote:


> Na I very much doubt it !!! hehehe*
> 
> PuterGeekGirl wrote: *
> 
> ...









Enters: Zee

You're in on this too?

:nonono:

You should've known better.

FOR SHAME!

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Oct 27, 2005)

I just couldn't resist. lol

I'm an angel, you should know that. My halo just sits by my feet at the moment 
*
Carolyn wrote: *


> Enters: Zee
> 
> You're in on this too?
> 
> ...


----------



## pamnock (Oct 27, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Hi Fred!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are sooooooooo asking for trouble:nonono: 



Fred is mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:run:



Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 28, 2005)

Pam, 

Now we discussed this! I will not back off. I'm inthis until I get Fred is home with me. 

If your plan works and you get him first, then I'll just steal him fromyou. Actually, I'd rather you get him first because it'd beless stressful on his traveling if he has a stopover. I'malways only thinking of what's best for Fred, and there's no Doubt,*I *Am The Best for Fred.

* * * * * * * * *

Don't worry Fred. 







Mommy's working on having you home in Tucker Town with me. 

I love you, Baby! 
-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Oct 28, 2005)

You'll NEVER find him! Mwwwwwwwhaaa haaaa haaaaa haaaa :witch:



Pam:sunshine:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 28, 2005)

If you're trying to intimidate me, *It's Not Working*!!!





-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Oct 28, 2005)

This is going to be like taking candy from a baby :brat:



Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 28, 2005)

It's not nice to say that about PGG when she's not here.

:no:

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Oct 28, 2005)

You know I'm referring to YOU! LOL



Pam :love:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice job of trying to cover,Pam.



You didn't fool me.

Like I said though, I'm all for you getting him to your place andthen me picking him up. You're not good enough tohave Fred forever. 

Afterall, what kind of a person takes candy from a baby?! :no:

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 28, 2005)

Watching you two is better than going to the movies! 





Raspberry


----------



## ariel (Oct 28, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Watchingyou two is better than going to the movies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was actually thinking similar thoughts LOL.

More twist and turns and comebacks than a soap opera 

See Raspberry we have too much going for us to be dragged into a who is best match.

***Psssst lets grab Fred whilst they are slanging off at one another and run like the dickens**** We can share him!!!


----------



##  (Oct 28, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 28, 2005)

Poor Fred.....it must be tough to be so cute and in such demand!


----------



## ariel (Oct 28, 2005)

*slavetoabunny wrote:*


> Poor Fred.....it must be tough to be so cute and in suchdemand!


 Oh he probably looooves it!! What boy wouldn'tlove having females fuss over them???


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 28, 2005)

*ariel wrote:*


> ***Psssst lets grab Fred whilst they areslanging off at one another and run like the dickens****





:nonono: You better have a good medical plan if you try that!

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 28, 2005)

*ariel wrote:*


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > PoorFred.....it must be tough to be so cute and in suchdemand!
> ...




Oh he does love it..he came in here yesterday and was just a hugepuddle loving every minute of the lovin he was getting...that boychatters so loud it hurts MY teeth...

Geesh..and they think he'd be better off at their houses....he loveshis home here....Thats ok...while they are plotting, I'm beefing upsecurity....

Wonder if they'dbe happy with a baby Fred someday...  

But thats ok...I know aint either of them nuts enuff to come this farto steal him...but...if Pam DOES come this far...she better have a babyHolland in hand for me...then I'll take that...and of course Fred willbe NOWHERE to be found...

She forgets....his breeder called and wants him back...yeah...yeah...thats it!

P.S.-all this...and they wonder why I've not posted new pics!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 28, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote: *


> ...that boy chatters so loud it hurts MY teeth...










Oh No!! This is terrible! 

Poor Fred is in such pain over not being with me that he's grinding his teeth!

This is more desperate than I thought. 

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 28, 2005)

Yes...yes...thats what it is.....back in that alternate reality huh?? or did you ever leave .....:shock2:

So...when you heading this way? Don't forget to bring Fauna, I think she'd like Fred and he'd prolly enjoy a friend....:dancing:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 28, 2005)

You guys just keep arguing(_sneaks in and steals Corky while they are fighting overFred_) :run:

Jan


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 28, 2005)

OH NO YOU DON'T ....that could getyouseriously hurtmy dear....as much as I adoreFred, Corky is STILL my baby!!!

:zoro::gun:


----------



## Zee (Oct 28, 2005)

Enough arguing,* Fred is mine !!!!!* End of story

:brat::brat::brat:

You'll all have to wait for Fred babies


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 28, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote:*


> OH NO YOU DON'T ....that could get youseriouslyhurtmy dear....as much as I adore Fred, Corky is STILL mybaby!!!
> 
> :zoro::gun:


Can I just 'borrow' him then???? For like, the next 10-15 yrs:wink:

Jan


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 28, 2005)

If he didn't get so depressed when I'm notaround I'd be all for it (yeah right)...but in his own best intrest I'mgonna have to say no...Sorry..... (NOT)


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 28, 2005)

Ok, I asked *nicely!* Now I am going to go away and pout (and devise a plan) onder:

Jan


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 28, 2005)

Yes you did...I'll give ya that...but you wouldn't want him to get depressed and stop eatin now would you?!?!?!?


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 28, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote:*


> Yes you did...I'll give ya that...but you wouldn't want himto get depressed and stop eatin now would you?!?!?!?


Now that's just cruel :X. I can't win either way! i am gonnahave to go and re-think (but that doesn't mean I'm giving up):brat:

Jan


----------



## JimD (Oct 28, 2005)

Rumor Control reports that Fred needs a new home. That right?


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 28, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> RumorControl reports that Fred needs a new home. Thatright?


Nah...sadly I had to send him back to where he camefrom...they missed him too much.... So noworries anymore...no one needs to bunnynap him....


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 28, 2005)

They'll be sending you pictures you can post for us, right?



Laura


----------



## JimD (Oct 28, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote:*


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Rumor Controlreports that Fred needs a new home. That right?
> ...


Ummmmm....Rumor Control doesn't confirm that.....:no:


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 28, 2005)

Rumor control is clueless.. .


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 9, 2005)

How's My Freddy-Boy?

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 9, 2005)

He's doing just fine....still a lil love.....and still NOT moving to TuckerTown...


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## JimD (Nov 9, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote: *


> .....and still NOT moving to TuckerTown...


...so you decided to send him to *me* afterall??:bunnydance:


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 9, 2005)

Umm....Errr......:no:


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 27, 2005)

Dear Corky's Mom,

I spoke to the publishers of the Rabbits Only Magazine. They said thatthey'll be happy to change the picture in the magazine to Corky,there's just one thing you have to do:

You must send Fred to me.

As soon as final arrangements of transfer are made, Corky's picture will replace the bunny's picture introducing his story.



-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 27, 2005)

Good try.....You wouldn't want him...he has afat lip..I have NO idea what the lil snot did...but somehow he cut hislip....he wasn't real impressed with me treating it..but I think heknows its for his own good so he lets me.....he's somethin else thatlil boy blue...


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 27, 2005)

Hmmmmm... onder:

Sounds like he's a real Bother.

I better take him. You don't need the stress. 

We're one step closer to seeing Corky's rightful picture to being posted. 

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 27, 2005)

LOL! Nah...he's a good boy...he justwasn't overly impressed....its not bother...I just gave him a hard timefor doing it right before the last show for awhile..rather than wait acouple days!!! 

Besides...I don't think you'd want him in his current deformed state...LOL


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 28, 2005)

You're wrong. I'd take him in any state I could get him in.

Sent more emails, no answer yet. :?

-Carolyn


----------



## brimmhere (Nov 29, 2005)

rofl you guys crack me up!!!!:laugh:


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 29, 2005)

The good news is...Fred's "deformed" state islooking better...I've been cleaning it ALOT with peroxide and using bagbalm on it...(boy the bag balm ticks him off)..but theswelling is way down and I think it'll heal up nicely!


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 29, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote:*


> The good news is...Fred's "deformed" state is lookingbetter...I've been cleaning it ALOT with peroxide and using bag balm onit...(boy the bag balm ticks him off)..but the swelling isway down and I think it'll heal up nicely!




Poor Fred. :sad:I miss seeing his pictures.

Let me take him off of your hands. You don't need the addedwork. It's best he come and live with us in Tucker Town.

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 29, 2005)

Maybe I'll try to snap a few tonite when he'sout for his evening treatment...will have to see how he feels aboutphotos in his current state  

Too much work?? Naaaaahh..this is a cakewalk compared to what Corky had!


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 29, 2005)

PuterGeekGirl wrote:


> Too much work?? Naaaaahh..this is a cakewalk compared to what Corky had!





:growl: 

Has anyone ever told you that You're Stubborn!?

:X


-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 29, 2005)

onder: No, Never..... :no:


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 29, 2005)

Well, I'm here to tell you, Sister:

You are annoyingly S T U B B O R N!!! 

:X

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 29, 2005)

:bigtears:


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 29, 2005)

Here you are bein mean...but I'm still niceenuff to get a couple snap shots....My son was laughing at the bunnyburrito boy and snapped a couple...


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 30, 2005)

:tears2: I want Fred sobadly. Especially now that he's hurting.:bigtears: He looks more gorgeous every time I see him.

Poor little punkin. Give him 100 kisses for me - right now, please. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Nov 30, 2005)

What a sweety.


----------



## pamnock (Nov 30, 2005)

I have to be ever vigilant and never turn my back for even a second -- there's Carolyn again trying to get dibs on Fred :X



Pam :bunnydance:


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 30, 2005)

Actually, its not bothering him now...firstcouple days he'd tilt his head funny for his papaya tabs, but he'staking them normally again....it was pretty swollen at first andsomeone at the show told me to put bag balm on and that wouldhelp...yep! brought the swelling down real well!


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 30, 2005)

What happened to my little mon??

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 30, 2005)

I honestly don't know...he's never out withanybunny else when he plays....he had gotten a new cage and was pullingon the wires alot...so thats the only thing I can come up with issomehow cut his lip doing that...:dunno:

But I caught it pretty early and have been keeping on it...its lookinpretty good..I think it'll heal ok...and he's not even TOO mad at mefor it...


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 30, 2005)

My Poor Baby! That NEVER would'vehappened here! :no: No Way, Jose! NOW isthat proof enough that he come to Tucker Town?? If it isn't,I don't know what is!!

It looks painful. I'm glad you caught itearly.He looks so cute all snuggled up likethat. Keep up the good work, Nurse, and give him Lots andLots of Kisses from me.

:kiss: :kiss: :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 30, 2005)

RIIIGGGHHHTTT... well, if nothing else good has come of it...he's not messin with the bars in his cage anymore  

He gets lots of extra snuggles and rocked like a baby with histreatments..lil stinker! I'll give him some extras tonitefrom you!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 2, 2005)

I hope you didn't forget to kiss the baby for me.

How's he doing? Is he getting any better?

Vitamin E Oil also helps heal things quickly.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 8, 2005)

I think of this picture more than you know. How's our baby boy doing? 

The way you've got him wrapped and are taking such good care of him, asyou did with Corky, makes me wonder if I should just let you keep himwith you a little while longer. He looks so content.

How's that nose doing?

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 8, 2005)

He's doin good...the scab has fallen off itnow...nice pink skin...so I think we're over the worst of it...Justhope the hair grows back ok....

H'e's never overly thrilled about being a bunny burrito (wonder if heheard my son say, "should we eat the burrito mom?")..but he loves beingrocked and snuggled extra when the treatment is done..


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 8, 2005)

Aww. 

Glad to hear he's a lot better and that nasty scab is gone. 

:sunshine:

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 8, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> The way you've got him wrapped and are taking such good care of him, asyou did with Corky, makes me wonder if I should just let you keep himwith you a little while longer. He looks so content.
> 
> 
> -Carolyn


That Carolyn - she's *allllll* heart! 

Jan


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 9, 2005)

Heh, yes, its big of her to let me keep my own bunny, eh?


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 9, 2005)

PuterGeekGirl wrote:


> Heh, yes, its big of her to let me keep my own bunny, eh?




Darn right it is - FOR NOW!

I didn't say forever. :nonono:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 13, 2005)

How's my boy doing?

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 13, 2005)

Great! I took a good look at that lip last niteand its healed very well...just waiting to see if the hair growsback....I'm afraid he's been taking lessons from Corky tho on how tostand on your food bowl and look pathetically hungry.... 

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 13, 2005)

:jumpforjoy:

Such great news!!! 

You took such good care of him. :hug: Way to go!

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 13, 2005)

I'll try to get some pics soon...tonite I haveto make a run about an hour away and pick up 3 baby minirex forBrimmhere....to deliver to her at the end of the month...so maybetomorrow I'll get some up!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 13, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote:*


> tonite I have to make a run about an hour away and pick up 3baby minirex for Brimmhere....to deliver to her at the end of themonth...so maybe tomorrow I'll get some up!




How cool is that!

It's going to be difficult to part with them, knowing you.Kiss them all and your bunnies too. EspeciallyFred. No worries about getting pictures up beforetomorrow. Sounds like you've got plenty to keep youbusy. I will look forward to Fred pictures when you're ableto get them though. I miss that Beautiful Face.

Hope your own health is improving. 

urplepansy:

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 13, 2005)

Well, she's picking up a g/f for Fred for methis Saturday as the girl is on her way thru from Arkansas...so I'llhave no choice but to part with them!!! Otherwise she'll beholding Eclipse hostage!!!

How could I let her hold this face hostage?


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 13, 2005)

OH, what a love :inlove:.

PGG, you seem to collecting the most beautiful bunnies. I think Ishould help relieve you of some of them (_here Corky,come to your new mommy).:bunnydance:_

_Jan _


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 13, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote:*


> Well, she's picking up a g/f for Fred for me this Saturdayas the girl is on her way thru from Arkansas...so I'll have no choicebut to part with them!!! Otherwise she'll be holding Eclipsehostage!!!
> 
> How could I let her hold this face hostage?





> Thisis Fred's new girlfriend??? :faint: He's gonnaflip! I thought it was Fred. Am I mistaken?


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 13, 2005)

Nope, that is Eclipse, his g/f...she was born I think In May of this year....can't remember for sure...ain't she a love?? 

Thats funny you thought it was him, Gypsy did too on first look..


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 13, 2005)

What an absolute gorgeous Baby. 

It hurts to know that I can't have either one. :sad:

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 13, 2005)

Hurt no more...maybe you can have a baby Fred...


----------



## JimD (Dec 13, 2005)

What a cutie Eclipse is!!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 13, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote: *


> Hurt no more...maybe you can have a baby Fred...




Alright!

What'reyou up to???

That's the nicest you've ever been to me. 

What's the deal?????

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Dec 13, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL!! Nothing...tis the season remember.. uke:

Hey.....Fred babies WOULD need homes ya know.....and maybe it'd get ya off my back about napping him!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 13, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote: *


> LOL!! Nothing...tis the season remember.. uke:
> 
> Hey.....Fred babies WOULD need homes ya know.....and maybe it'd get ya off my back about napping him!


If Tuckerwould allow it...

Well, his baby would be the next best thing. onder:



WHAT AM ISAYING????



I almost fellforit!


----------



## kgarver (Dec 13, 2005)

Eclipse is gorgeous! Her and Fred are going to be so cute together


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 13, 2005)

I almost had her!!! 

Thanks all....yes I am collecting some nice ones...I'm looking for themore unusual in color...I hope to concentrate on blue varieties....willsee how it goes!!! 

I love my babies!

Luvabun...:zoro:step AWAY from the Corky!!!!!!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 13, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote:*


> Well, she's picking up a g/f for Fred for me this Saturdayas the girl is on her way thru from Arkansas...so I'll have no choicebut to part with them!!! Otherwise she'll be holding Eclipsehostage!!!
> 
> How could I let her hold this face hostage?


:shock2::love:She's ADORABLE!

I have 3 bunnies.. but I think I can make room for one more.onder:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 15, 2005)

Seems to me thatFred and his new Girlfriend and gonna make some beautiful babiestogether! :inlove:


----------

